
Bob Cringely's prediction on OOP and the Web in 1997 - mojuba
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/1997/pulpit_19970612_000533.html
======
mojuba
Don't you think it's actually a question of semi-chaos vs. order (OOP being
the "order" side of it)?

Intergalactic Object Models will never rule this industry for the same reason
as why Google Directory prooved to be useless and was removed from their front
page lately.

------
cglee
This article is comparing foosball to Fords. Calling OOP overrated is like
calling the wrench overrated. And yes, I always reply in analogies and
similes.

------
cheponis
OOP is heavily overrated. Anything that can be done with OOP can be done, and
often done better, without OOP.

~~~
mojuba
Objects viewed as miniauture modules can be useful, provided that your modules
have states (i.e. static data). The only alternative to this approach would be
not having states at all, which is not impossible but may be trickier to
implement.

It's inheritance and the (questionable) idea that _everything_ can be
represented in class hierarchies that's heavily overrated, I think. That's
what Bob meant by "Intergalactic Object Model".

------
ntoshev
Why is this interesting? The guys doesn't understand OOP and made incorrect
predictions some time ago.

